
The Hidden History of the Laundry Chute - Hooke
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/02/the-hidden-history-of-the-laundry-chute/516963/?single_page=true
======
michaelbuckbee
I'm not sure I've ever read a paragraph with as many twists and turns and
unanswered questions as the description of the radioactive hand-towel in this
article:

"In 2006, the most radioactive object ever discovered by Scotland Yard was
found at the base of a hotel laundry chute in London. Two Russian FSB officers
had traveled to the U.K. to take out a dissident using liquid plutonium. They
succeeded in poisoning the man but only on their third attempt. After they
finished, the two men, who had little knowledge of the material, poured the
most toxic substance known to man down their hotel drain and disposed of a
polonium-soaked hand towel in the hotel’s laundry chute. The hand towel was
sent immediately to the U.K.’s Atomic Weapons facility."

It reads like poorly written fiction. Surely, it wouldn't take trained
assassins 3 attempts to kill a person with the most toxic substance known to
man. Surely, the people who supplied them with the liquid plutonium would
include some basic care and guidance instructions with it. Finally, the story
ends with a hand towel being delivered to an Atomic Weapons facility.

It's like a fire at a Sea Parks - the mind boggles at what series of events
happened.

~~~
jamessb
They didn't use plutonium at all: they used polonium [1]. The article refers
to polonium in some places (correctly), but plutonium in others (incorrectly).

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polonium](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polonium)

------
Neliquat
It closes by inferring there was some lesson, some hidden evil that accompanys
chutes, but provides none. Now I want a laundry chute and am confused as to
why I should not.

~~~
VLM
They're banned by some fire codes, or you have to install weird temperature
operated closures.

There is also a conspicuous consumption aspect that someone who has a washing
machine anywhere but the basement is wealthy and care free enough to do
substantial repair work, because there's only two kinds of washing machines,
the ones that will flood and ruin everything underneath them, or those that
already have. Putting a washer on the 3rd floor by the bedroom seems very
practical and convenient until the first expensive flood. Of course the trend
to fancy up basements means a leak will cause $10K of damage and mold where
ever the washer is located, so may as well located it conveniently.

~~~
Retric
If you want a laundry machine on a higher floor, just add tile and a drain
when building the house. Getting a washing machine up to the 3rd floor can be
a significant issue. But, combining a laundry room with a bathroom is a very
sensible design choice. (As is having a drain on the floor for every room with
a sink.)

The downside is just noise when running the washing machine.

------
drdeadringer
The house I grew up in had a laundry chute from one bathroom down to the other
half-bath//full-laundry room. It was viciously convenient and if I ever
build//buy a home I want one.

